# Unknown identify white cichlid fish



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

About 2 1/2 years I kept this unknown identify white cichlid in my aquarium tank. I bought this beautiful blue eyes, white, & silver stripes from my local pet store. My cichlid passed away today. Rip! Sadly this fish have been sick with trouble breathing. I don't have any clue where does this fish comes from. What is the type of this fish? Is it from Lake Tanganyika or Lake Victoria?


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

In death he has a name. His name is Robert Paulson.

I'm sorry I have issues, in other places on the web... that would be funny.


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

The first rule of Fight Club...


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

RIP little fishy.


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

On a serious note, it looks kind of like Archocentrus spilurum

BLUE EYES: A SUITABLE COMMUNITY TANK CICHLID


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cichlassoma spilurum, I would say. but the stripes are a bit faded. Probably the genus has now been renamed.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Nope it isn't! Finally I got a reply from someone. It is Labidochromis Caeruelus Nkahli. It is exactly what my fish looks like Mbuna Cichlid. This cichlid comes from Lake Malawai. I looked up on the name of Labidochromis Caeruelus Nkahli images from internet computer. Thanks to you all for your big help!


----------

